# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Неполадки hdd

## Stample

Вообщем стало доставать сообщение такого плана



как вы считаете это конец моим hdd или нужно срочно нести чтобы проверяли в сервис. центр.. вообщем кто что знает или сталкивался с таким был бы признателен за ответ... архивацию не делал... а смысл ?! 

ps данные все сохранил на другой компьютер наиболее важные

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> как вы считаете это конец моим hdd или нужно срочно нести чтобы проверяли в сервис


А как Вы считаете, зачем Windows будет врать?

Конец жесткому диску или нет, в любом случае какая-то проблема имеется. Архивацию средствами системы можно не делать, но в таком случае нужно сохранить все важные данные самостоятельно (что Вы и сделали).
Попробуйте выполните проверку жесткого диска.

----------

Stample

----------


## olejah

*Stample*, почитайте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=116713

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

спасибо но я не очень силен в MHDD установить и запустить сканирование у меня я думаю получится а вот по поводу секторов удалять их я не в силах..может есть еще какие -нибудь советы  :Sad:

----------


## Val_Ery

> я не очень силен в MHDD установить и запустить сканирование у меня я думаю получится а вот по поводу секторов удалять их я не в силах..


Тогда путь только один:
открыть мой компьютер - правой кнопкой по диску - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку (это то, что ранее предлагал сделать *Никита Соловьев*)
В появившемся окне расставить все галочки, нажать ОК и после появившегося сообщения о запуске проверки после перезагрузки - перезагружаем компьютер. Далее, на синем экране наблюдаем ход проверки...

----------


## Stample

*Val_Ery*, все сделал как Вы описали спасибо, у меня 2 локальных диска С и D ... разумеется сделал проверку сначало на С где система стоит, компьютер перезагрузился проверка закончилась и при загрузке первое что я увидел опять таки это сообщение о неполадке жесткого диска, теперь решил делать все тоже самое для диска D вот сейчас проверяется и опять таки сообщение прямо только что выскочило...

я читал что кто -то советовал пройти проверку программой Active SMART.. только она врядли ведь что -то исправит просто проверит и оповестит

ps наверно придется если сейчас после очередной проверки диска D ничего не изменится, а я к этому и склоняюсь, сидеть вдумываться как я буду разбираться в MHDD  :Sad:

----------


## olejah

> сидеть вдумываться как я буду разбираться в MHDD


Да не расстраивайтесь Вы так, поможем, проконсультируем и прочее.

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

загрузил на копакт диск mhdd запустил... вначале выбираю загрузку с SCSI или без я пробывал по разному...  при выборе жесткого диска уже пошли проблемы .. его нету ... не показывается где мой жесткий диск  

привожу картинку.. что делать?? нужно ввести номер хдд а какой ??

----------


## mrak74

В BIOS-е жесткий диск видится ? Как вариант иногда помогает переключение его на другой контроллер (разъем)

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

> В BIOS-е жесткий диск видится ? Как вариант иногда помогает переключение его на другой контроллер (разъем)


да в биосе при загрузке я выбираю либо мой хдд либо сд ром с которого собственно и загружаю я mhdd ... подскажите пожалуйста как переключить его на другой контроллер ?

----------


## mrak74

> да в биосе при загрузке я выбираю либо мой хдд либо сд ром с которого собственно и загружаю я mhdd ... подскажите пожалуйста как переключить его на другой контроллер ?


 Версию MHDD последнюю используете ? Выключить компьютер, вскрыть корпус, отследите, в какой разъем на материнской плате воткнут шлейф (кабель) от HDD (жесткого диска), отключить и подключить в другой аналогичный на материнской плате, как правило их минимум 2-ва. P.S. по поводу Вашего скриншота, в этом состтоянии F2 выбирать пробовали ? Скриншота с MHDD.

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

> Версию MHDD последнюю используете ? Выключить компьютер, вскрыть корпус, отследите, в какой разъем на материнской плате воткнут шлейф (кабель) от HDD (жесткого диска), отключить и подключить в другой аналогичный на материнской плате, как правило их минимум 2-ва. P.S. по поводу Вашего скриншота, в этом состтоянии F2 выбирать пробовали ? Скриншота с MHDD.


да версия 4.6 правда скачал с рутрекера, потому что с ihdd.ru как -то заархивирован и не получилось на диск записать

спасибо щас буду разбираться с внутренностями...

по поводу скриншота да конечно F2 я нажимал типо думал обнаружится но не обнаруживается он почему -то...

----------


## mrak74

Если интерфейс HDD IDE  можно попробовать снять перемычку Jumper Pins, обязательно запомните где стояла. Попробовать загрузить MHDD когда перемычка снята.

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

Вообщем извиняюсь что я так пишу Вам тут просто не силен в этих компьютерах не говоря уже во всяких шлейфах и куда они к материнке присоединяются поэтому был бы любезен если поможете мне по шагово.. вообщем это картинка моего всего блока чтобы более детально представление было



А тут я приблизил к жесткому диску.. на нем отметил кружочками
Желтый и черный кружочки это я так понимаю эти кабели… который черный кружок кабель в нем много проводов… и рядом желтый кружок этот кабель идет на материнку и соединятеся с ней в синем кружке… т.е. я могу тупо поменять этот кабель снять его где он сейчас на синем кружке и переставить на место красного кружочка и этого будет достаточно ??



Или я может вообще не прав и это другой какой то кабель… а тот черный кружочек и есть тот самый шлейф о которомы вы мне пишите ?? если это он то я тогда погляжу где он прицеплен к материнке…

Очень извиняюсь что так пишу по другом не могу объяснить вам буду любезен если поймете меня не шарящего

----------


## mrak74

Интерфейс судя по фото SATA. Красный кабель обведенный синим кружочком выньте и воткните в аналогичный разъем на материнской плате. Перед включением ПК проверьте надежность подключения кабелей на материнской плате и на HDD, один SATA Вам уже известный второй питания.

- - - Добавлено - - -




Уведомление
*Проконсультировался с друзьями специалистами по компьютерному железу. Советуют попробовать другую версию MHDD, связано с тем что в разных версиях содержатся разные драйвера, велика вероятность того что в версии которую Вы скачали и используете нет драйверов для вашего HDD.*

----------

Stample

----------


## Val_Ery

*mrak74*, 
тама есть ещё одна затыка: в мхдд отключен первичный канал (об этом говорится в их факе), а у ТС винт аккурат на нём, поэтому софтина диска и не видит, т.е. либо в конфиге изменить РRIMARY_ENABLED с FALSE на TRUE, либо, как Вы и предложили - переткнуть на матери.
На самом деле, я уже ждал результатов прогона тестов от ТС.  :Smiley: 
=========

----------


## Stample

да парни чето вообще не идет.. уже все эти шлефы перекидывал... все равно нифига... не знаю что за фигня... у меня уже такое мнение что я диск может не правильно записывал..переписывал его..уже и на другой записывал..черт знает.... сейчас уже думаю пойти в магазин купить сд рв и записать... не знаю что такое... самое что интересное пишу то я вам тут с ноутбука... и соответственно на ноутбуке решил проделать такую же операцию... и все также никаких дисков не найдено так же все.... не знаю с чем это связано... просто как вы пишите поменять местами эти входы в материнку... на видео по лечению блогов как видно у него даже отображен сам двд ром.. и 2 жестких.. а у меня и двд рома не видно и жесткого тоже... видимо проблема все же либо в программе либо в том что я как то каряво записываю на диск либо диски галимые у меня...вообщем щас скачаю другие версии mhdd и ими попробую... не знаю что такое...  :Sad: 

- - - Добавлено - - -

фиг знает что такое вообщем мне не удалось сделать ничего и даже попробывал более ранние версии 4.5 и 4.4 ничего все также ничего не видит.. не знаю с чем это связано... я впринципе стараюсь сам все исправить, но последняя проблема была чуть похоже с жестким диском, пришлось в сервис нести там знакомый 2 недели его проверял и в итоге заменили правда информация потерлась  ...спустя полтора года опять с жестким неполадки какие -то... вообщем всем большое спасибо за помощь..если есть какие -то предложения у вас буду рад попробывать сделать... наверно на днях понесу опять в сервис ремонтироваться  :Sad: 

- - - Добавлено - - -

сейчас сижу вот с компьютера.. а может и пофиг так и сидеть пока он нафиг не развалится  :Smiley:  все равно все работает а главную информацию перекинул  :Cheesy:

----------


## mrak74

Можно Victoria попробовать. Справка к программе

----------

Stample

----------


## Val_Ery

> а главную информацию перекинул


Винт Seagate.
Идём сюда - http://www.seagate.com/ru/ru/support...oads/seatools/ - фирменная утилита для тестирования жестких дисков. В файлах для загрузки есть две версии - виндовая и под дос (виндовой я бы сильно не доверял...). Тамже есть описания...
А вот здесь - http://support.seagate.com/rightnow/...s_Warranty.swf - небольшая презенташка работы утилиты, кнопочки кликабельны, посмотрите перед использованием  :Smiley:

----------


## mrak74

Повреждения на диске есть ?

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

*mrak74*, Викторию я скачал..спасибо, пока не пробывал ничего с ней щас позже начну .. повреждений на диске точно нету, я имею ввиду не кидал не бросал да я даже его не вытаскивал никогда  :Smiley: 


*Val_Ery*, утилиту я скачал под дос которая, презентацию не поглядел сразу записал зашел проделал быстрое сканирование и сразу вышло событие смарт якобы дальше нельзя продолжать нужно пройти длинное сканирование..я поставил его и вот что мне написали

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

*Повреждения на диске* я это имел ввиду. P.S. Почитал последний скриншот, вижу что есть они вероятнее всего. Похоже придется от него избавлятся.

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

*mrak74*, да вроде бы такие есть, извиняюсь что не понял Вас сразу.. как я понимаю уже в виктории тогда лазать не буду... буду тогда ждать пока он развалится... информацию я сохранил важную всю... еще хотел бы узнать у вас как можно убрать эту фигню оповещение о том что кирдык ему... уберу тогда и буду на нем сидеть пока не полетит  :Wink: 

ps 


> Наиболее вероятные причины появления — недозапись блоков данных в секторы из-за отключения питания.


 а отключения питания у меня в последнее время очень зачастились буквально в месяц раза 2 -3 точно происходило..  :Sad:

----------


## mrak74

> *mrak74*а отключения питания у меня в последнее время очень зачастились буквально в месяц раза 2 -3 точно происходило..


 Электричество отключали в доме или компьютер сам выключался без всяких на то оснований ?

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

> Электричество отключали в доме или компьютер сам выключался без всяких на то оснований ?


электричество отключалось частенько на 10 -15 минут соответственно компьютер у меня никогда не выключается ни ночью ни днем, как и у всех наверно торренты бесконечно качаю.. вот и бывает частенько что просыпаешься и комп выключен и перепады частенько бывают.. я слышал есть блок питания или что -то такое чтобы защита была от такого.. как -то сокращенно называется ..видимо с новым жестким придется тоже приобрести...

что -то мне подсказывало что дело не в поломке а именно с этими отключениями электричества..

----------


## mrak74

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Источни...ойного_питания

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

*mrak74*, спасибо вот это я думаю мне и нужно будет приобрести с новым жестким диском.. хотел бы еще у Вас узнать как мне убрать это надоедливое сообщение о моей неполадке жесткого диска..и значек в трее внизу вечно мигает восклицательный уже очень надоел ?

----------


## Val_Ery

*Stample*, 
Там смысл такой: по нажатию на кнопочку "готово" должно появится окно, указывающее номер сбойного сектора с возможностью а) пропустить при данном сканировании, б) восстановить тока его в) пропустить его и все следующие и г) ремонтировать его и все следующие... 
То есть, стрелочками на клавиатуре выбираете "восстановить его и последущие" (как точно звучит - не помню  :Sad: ), жмете Энтер и ожидаете результата...
=========
Ещё чуть-чуть...
В ситулзах должна быть функция - стереть диск, во всяком случае раньше была... При её выборе появлялся списочек возможностей, как стереть. Одна из них зовется - заполнить нулями... Это то, что при работе со ста-а-арыми винтами звалось low level format (низкоуровневое форматирование) - ну, тему семантики развивать не будем, речь о результате. 
Это именно то, что вам делали в ваш предыдущий визит в сервисный центр. По указанной мною ранее ссылочке можно найти линку на статью о низкоуровнем форматировании и о том, как оно помагает в избавлении от логических бэдов.
А к чему это? Если важные данные сохранены, почему бы не сделать?

----------


## Stample

*Val_Ery*, да по поводу того сообщения утилиты SeaTools для DOS после нажатия на кнопочку готово, мне вроде ничего не высветилось, просто была проверка эта около 3 -4 часов я на ночь ставил...и проснулся сообщение я сфотографировал, после я нажал на Готово и все... не знаю больше как Вы описываете разных выборов не было... впринципе я могу попробывать еще раз сегодня запустить сканирование и тогда отпишусь по новому ... полазил там в справке еще в настройках каких то и зашел обратно на компьютер  :Huh: 




> В ситулзах должна быть функция - стереть диск, во всяком случае раньше была... При её выборе появлялся списочек возможностей, как стереть. Одна из них зовется - заполнить нулями... Это то, что при работе со ста-а-арыми винтами звалось low level format (низкоуровневое форматирование) - ну, тему семантики развивать не будем, речь о результате.


 да я видел что -то подобное про стирание ... спасибо Вам.. я тогда сегодня ночью проведу опять диагностику и завтра уже буду наверно заниматься как Вы написали низкоуровневым форматированием ... а информация как я понимаю сотрется уже вся 100 % ???

----------


## Val_Ery

*Stample*, 



> а информация как я понимаю сотрется уже вся 100 % ???


Да!
Будет девственно чистый диск!
=========
Ещё момент!
У Вас я вижу винт-то один, побитый на два раздела... Не будет обоих...

----------


## Irina786

Проверьте все таки Victoria (вкладка Test/кнопка Start). Каждый сектор будет представлен графически и охарактеризован временем отклика -  серые (хорошие), зеленые (увеличенное время отклика), оранжевые\красные (потенциально проблемные) и синие (плохие, "мертвые" сектора). . количество красных-синих секторов позволит вам оценить состояние диска (зависит от возраста диска и условий использования - рабочей температуры и частоты отключений питания). . Программа может переназначить bad секторы - то есть вылечить . И информация сохранится

----------


## Stample

*Irina786*, Протестировал я Викторией итог такой



как видно мертвый 1 сектор остальные еще может могуть выжить  :Wink:  ... Вы написали вылечить секторы можно а как лечиться ?  :Smiley:  или этот мертвый уже не лечимый

----------


## Irina786

> как видно мертвый 1 сектор остальные еще может могуть выжить  ... Вы написали вылечить секторы можно а как лечиться ?  или этот мертвый уже не лечимый


Вылечить диск, bad секторы к сожалению не лечатся. Программа удалит плохие сектора из "видимой" части диска, к ним больше не будет обращений (соответственно полезный объем уменьшится.) 

многовато зеленых и оранжевых секторов  
Но я думаю можно попробовать полечится 

Вам надо выбрать условие Remap (сейчас у вас Ignore выбрано) и повторить процесс. Программа автоматически переназначит этот сектор, при этом исключенных секторов может оказаться больше (могут попасть несколько зеленых или оранжевых) . Нужно чтобы ничего другого не было запущено. Предварительно можно выполнить полную проверку Scandisk ом - это уменьшит количество зеленых и оранжевых секторов (могут исправиться логические, нефизические ошибки на диске)

После завершения ремапинга можно будет посмотреть как ведет себя диск, если сообщение пропадет, то он поработает еще без форматирования. но надо будет проследить чтобы машина не включалась без как минимум сетевого фильтра. Вот еще разновидность ИПБ- сетевой фильтр с аккумулятором - может работать некоторое время после отключения электричества  
http://www.ixbt.com/power/smartsrx500s.shtml

также не надо допускать фрагментации, торрент ей способствует - постоянно чтото записывается\перезаписывается (диск начинает характерно трещать при работе когда ему сложно считывать), делать регулярное исправления ошибок стандартным Scandisk  и следить за рабочей температурой (вкладка SMART)

Ну а если не поможет, тогда форматирование, как рекомендовано выше

Вот немного о видах вентиляторов для охлаждения жесткого диска
http://www.hwp.ru/articles/Vse_kuler...estkih_diskov/

----------


## Stample

> Предварительно можно выполнить полную проверку Scandisk ом - это уменьшит количество зеленых и оранжевых секторов (могут исправиться логические, нефизические ошибки на диске)


это Вы имеете ввиду проверку пкм на локальный диск - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку ? или это сканирование есть в программе виктория..просто поглядел не нашел..бы бы признателен если точнее напишите  :Smiley:  


ps спасибо за информацию про ИПБ и за советы  :Smiley:

----------


## mrak74

> электричество отключалось частенько на 10 -15 минут соответственно компьютер у меня никогда не выключается ни ночью ни днем, как и у всех наверно торренты бесконечно качаю..


 Совсем забыл ... отключение питания, понятно даёт сбой в работе диска, но 


> торренты бесконечно качаю..


 посмотрел на один из Ваших последних скриншотов и вспомнил. Бытует мнение, что активное использование торрентов влияет на состояние поверхности диска, той самой на которую записывается информация. Частое обращение к одним и тем же секторам жесткого диска, приводит к возрастанию времени отклика этих секторов, ну а дальше к повреждениям...

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

> Совсем забыл ... отключение питания, понятно даёт сбой в работе диска, но  посмотрел на один из Ваших последних скриншотов и вспомнил. Бытует мнение, что активное использование торрентов влияет на состояние поверхности диска, той самой на которую записывается информация. Частое обращение к одним и тем же секторам жесткого диска, приводит к возрастанию времени отклика этих секторов, ну а дальше к повреждениям...


ну я конечно не бесконечный качер впринципе.. но как же люди которые супер топ сидеры и мега релизеры .. у которых цифры заоблачные стоят в рейтингах по раздачам и скачиваниям... у них наверно жесткие диски летят как щепки? и какой жесткий диск брать самый дорогой или как вообще по выбору ориентироваться ?!  :Smiley:

----------


## mrak74

> ну я конечно не бесконечный качер впринципе.. но как же люди которые супер топ сидеры и мега релизеры .. у которых цифры заоблачные стоят в рейтингах по раздачам и скачиваниям... у них наверно жесткие диски летят как щепки? и какой жесткий диск брать самый дорогой или как вообще по выбору ориентироваться ?!


 Супер топ сидеры как вы их назвали вероятнее всего используют либо отдельно стоящий компьютер с серверной ОС, либо медиаплееры с отдельным HDD и поддержкой торентов, либо Сетевые хранилища выбор что использовать ограничивается своей фантазией ну и конечно финансовыми возможностями. Для выбора нового HDD лучше воспользоваться http://www.google.ru/ и статьями сравнительных тестов различных производителей HDD.

----------

Stample

----------


## Irina786

> это Вы имеете ввиду проверку пкм на локальный диск - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку


Именно. Причем при проверке диска на котором установлена ОС (ХР), программа предложит перезагрузиться и проверка выполнится до полной загрузки ОС. Обязательно соглашайтесь на перезагрузку

----------


## Stample

> Именно. Причем при проверке диска на котором установлена ОС (ХР), программа предложит перезагрузиться и проверка выполнится до полной загрузки ОС. Обязательно соглашайтесь на перезагрузку


да я это делал уже перед проверкой викторией и вообще почти можно сказать самое первое эту операцию проделывал... сегодня поставлю на ночь как Вы написали *условие Remap*

----------


## Stample

поставил на ночь с условием remap просыпаюсь черный экран и написано reboot your system и так далее... тупо выключил и включил комп заново... сообщение в трее опять как всегда, благо не появляется посреди экрана... не знаю все не помогает... форматировать не хочу... какой смысл... думаю новый приобрести и к нему ибп взять и все скопировать с этого фильмы и прочую лабуду... смысл ведь форматировать если есть сектор мертвый в итоге то все равно сломается  :Sad:

----------


## Irina786

> reboot your system (


Я думаю с большой степенью вероятности это признак того что на bad sector записан важный системный файл ОС. Просто не повезло, должны диски в таком состоянии лечится, в намного более плохом состоянии лечатся. Хорошо бы узнать какой конкретный файл попадает на плохой сектор. Обычно сама ОС пишет в сообщении

Есть утилита Микрософта nfi.exe она определяет по номеру сектора файл который на него попадает (вам нужно будет справку по ней посмотреть)
она в этом пакете
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253066/en-us

Возможно можно будет его заменить вручную




> смысл ведь форматировать если есть сектор мертвый в итоге то все равно сломается


Производители дисков оставляют тысячи резервных секторов для переназначения. 

У Victoria есть полезное свойство. так ка после полной проверки номера проблемных секторов известны, можно сузить область для работы программы. В правом верхнем углу вашего скриншота есть  ячейки Start LBA (с этого сектора начинается осмотр) и End LBA (заканчивается). Область можно выставить вручную. очень уменьшается время обработки


В конце концов после форматирования файл точно не будет мешать переназначению

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Stample

Сегодня было такое - начал качать фильм, у меня сразу начинается глюк на компьютере потом проходит и снова... и после всего синий экран с кучей надписей... приходится перегружаться, фильм я этот вообще теперь не трогаю и удалить не удаляю потому что начинается глюк и все по новому...видимо он записался на какой -то плохой сектор и теперь так ведет себя компьютер  :Sad: 




> Есть утилита Микрософта nfi.exe она определяет по номеру сектора файл который на него попадает (вам нужно будет справку по ней посмотреть)
>  она в этом пакете
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253066/en-us


 да спасибо весь пакет я скачал, утилиту эту nfi.exe тоже нашел в нем..




> Возможно можно будет его заменить вручную


как заменить его что -то не очень допетриваю вот в виктории статус смарта мой плохой



нашел сайтик 

http://ab57.ru/slow1c.html

внизу инструкция 




> В режиме тестирования можно получить статистику по скорости считывания и числу блоков, читаемых с задержкой. При наличии медленно считываемых секторов, можно определить их принадлежность конкретному файлу. Для этих целей можно воспользоваться консольной утилитой NFI.EXE (NTFS File Sector Information Utility) из состава пакета Support Tools от Microsoft. Скачать 10кб
>  Формат командной строки 
> nfi.exe drive-letter [logical-sector-number]
> drive-letter - буква диска. Можно задавать без двоеточия.
>  logical-sector-number  - номер сектора относительно начала логического диска, задаваемого значением drive-letter Номер сектора может задаваться как в десятичном, так и в шестнадцатеричном виде (1000 - десятичное значение, 0x1000 - шестнадцатеричное). Если, например, логический диск C: начинается с физического блока с номером 63, то в качестве номера логического сектора нужно указывать номер физического плюс 63.


только вот я вообще понятия не имею что теперь делать ? зачем этот nfi.exe скачал я ? 




> У Victoria есть полезное свойство. так ка после полной проверки номера проблемных секторов известны, можно сузить область для работы программы. В правом верхнем углу вашего скриншота есть ячейки Start LBA (с этого сектора начинается осмотр) и End LBA (заканчивается). Область можно выставить вручную. очень уменьшается время обработки


т.е. как я понял мне нужно сново пройти сканирование и найти этот сектор ? не понимаю что просто теперь нужно сделать мне ?

----------


## Torvic99

Судя по смарту - срочно сливайте важную информацию с винта, а сам диск спокойно можно выбросить на помойку.

----------

Stample

----------


## Stample

> Судя по смарту - срочно сливайте важную информацию с винта, а сам диск спокойно можно выбросить на помойку.


информация важная уже давно записана на флешку, так что проблем с этим нету, я решил использовать hdd пока он не иссякнет  :Smiley:  ну и разумеется может что -то и сделаю чтобы он еще проработал  :Smiley:

----------


## Irina786

> как заменить его что -то не очень допетриваю вот в виктории статус смарта мой плохой


по таблице
Value - текущее значение атрибута
Threshold - минимальное пороговое значения атрибута
Worst - самое низкое значение атрибута за все время работы накопителя
Raw - абсолютное значение атрибута

Reallocated Sector Count - количество переназначенных секторов и его RAW=4094
Я боюсь у вас исчерпано количество резервных секторов. Bad sectorы не на что менять, переназначение невозможно
Перезапись файла не имеет смысла, хотя сейчас в наличии только один плохой сектор 

High Fly Writes - количество записей когда высота прохода головки над магнитной поверхностью превышает оптимальную = 302 . Информация записанная при таком положении головки может не считываться. Может возникнуть из-за вибрации при работе. 

Hardware ECC recovered - ошибки считывания которые исправлял сам жесткий диск. их количество говорит об ухудшении параметров тракта считывания (очень большое по тесту) 

Uncorrectable Sector Count =1 ошибка исправить которые оборудованию накопителя не удалось. Это наш bad sector. Может быть вызвано неисправностью отдельных элементов или отсутствием свободных секторов в резервной области диска, когда возникла необходимость переназначения (это то что мы скорее всего имеем)




> только вот я вообще понятия не имею что теперь делать ?


ничего не делать. диск изношен. возможно плохо хранился еще до покупки

Я не советую использовать этот диск даже в качестве мобильного
Нужен новый 

ПС номер вашего бед сектора - 1926847488

----------


## Stample

хм, спасибо, что тут еще написать, пойду покупать новый жесткий диск  :Sad:  всем спасибо что все очень хорошо объяснили Вы лучшие !

----------

